# Dude got hurt. At vet now. :(



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no! That's a looking boo-boo. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

So, he will have to be asleep and I'm going to have to leave him. Right now, I'm waiting for them to clean Daisy's ears so I have a minute. Anyway, I mentioned recently in another thread that Dude had escaped by chewing through the gate of our privacy fence - well, my husband tried to patch it with some metal grate thing and then put a bench in front of it to block him. Well, he climbed and scaled and got over the fence but not without tearing his belly open in the process. 

He was gone for about 20 minutes after escaping and acted fine when he came home. We did notice last night that he kept coming to us like he had to pee and we had to let him out more than normal and then he slept in a different spot than he usually does. Then, this morning he laid down on his side Nd I saw the big, gaping he in his tummy!!!!!

I couldn't believe it! He is so stoic! Poor guy.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

This is him in the exam room hoping someone will open that door and let him out




And this is Daisy giving her brother kisses to help him feel better


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear, what poodles don't manage to do themselves! A few stitches and an antibiotic and he should be okay. You though, maybe some herbal tea and long hot bubble bath with some very soothing music playing. The challenge will then be to keep him from fussing with his stitches, and of course safely confined. Dude is quite a handful, I suppose, but such a loveable one. Speaking of loveable, that's too sweet how Daisy was comforting him. Sure she does the same for you. Keep us posted!:clover:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww poor baby, I hope he is ok and that everything goes well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh dear. That looks ouchy! What the heck? How does he do these things? I send my best wishes for a speedy recovery. It is so sweet how sista is giving brotha kisses and comforting him. Awwww. Take care and hang in there. I think the bubble bath and herbal tea sounds perfect.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Dude! Hoping he heals up well and will be ok.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

The vet is recommending an electric fence for him. He feels we've tried every reasonable method of containing him. It's nuts. It's really almost pathological behavior.  This dog. I tell ya, he's something!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry to hear about dude. he kind of reminds me of the kid in high school who was always in trouble because he just could not resist pulling one stunt after another. hopefully he will be okay.

unneeded advice from a bystander at this point: don't go for the electric fence without a lot of investigation first. they don't always work (once the dog gets over the fence, he's over the fence, electric or not - some dogs are tough enough to ignore the shock and just break through) and they can really harm the dog. it might be worth talking to a behaviorist to see if there is some other way to deal with this issue.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I saw a post on my facebook feed the other day, and darn it I can't remember who posted it...but....they took a cable and strung it across the top of the fence, about 6 inches above the top of the fence. The cable was first strung through a maybe 2 inch pvc pipe....then over the small pvc pipe they put another pvc pipe that was maybe 4-6 inches. This way if they tried to climb, the PVC pipe spins and they can't get over. I will try to find the post. It was really quite impressive.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah, i wouldn't do that for several reasons, but one main is that the kids play out there, too.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you thought of just a plain shock collar and watching him , shock him in the act of trying to get out. I stopped Stella from chasing cars and it only took two hits. Something to think about. 

So sorry, he was one lucky dog to find you guys.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> Have you thought of just a plain shock collar and watching him , shock him in the act of trying to get out. I stopped Stella from chasing cars and it only took two hits. Something to think about.
> 
> So sorry, he was one lucky dog to find you guys.


we have just been trying to avoid the problem by always being there to immediately let him back in when he is done pottying, but s you can see it isn't 100% foolproof.

when the dogs you out, they potty and then RUN right back to be let in. 99% of the time, we are right there waiting, but its that 1% of the time that we are distracted by a phone call or cooking or a kid or something, that he will get in trouble. he comes to the door, waits for a minute to be let in and then he will go attempt to escape.

why don't my dogs like being outdoors like real dogs?????


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor Dude... He is a stoic spoo not to let on that he was hurt like that. Wow... 

I hope that you find a way to keep him in, I have a kennel escape artist, but he has only left my yard once, when the GSD broke the fence and he went to play with them. I hope there is a better option than an electric fence. We had one for one of our dogs when I was a little kid... it didn't work, he would yelp and go right under the fence. Needless to say he didn't come home one morning.... It is so hard to have an escape artist...


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

that bad boy :aetsch: Sending healing thoughts


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Aw poor Dude! He is such a daft lad... I wonder if the pain will make him think twice about doing it again? Even if he was stoic about the injury it surely must have hurt when he actually did it, you'd think?

Sending best healing vibes


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

kukukachoo said:


> we have just been trying to avoid the problem by always being there to immediately let him back in when he is done pottying, but s you can see it isn't 100% foolproof.
> 
> when the dogs you out, they potty and then RUN right back to be let in. 99% of the time, we are right there waiting, but its that 1% of the time that we are distracted by a phone call or cooking or a kid or something, that he will get in trouble. he comes to the door, waits for a minute to be let in and then he will go attempt to escape.
> 
> why don't my dogs like being outdoors like real dogs?????


any possibility a doggie door would work for you? doesn't if your dogs want to escape all the time, but if they love being in the house, it might.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope he's ok.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

patk said:


> any possibility a doggie door would work for you? doesn't if your dogs want to escape all the time, but if they love being in the house, it might.


Oh I wish so. That's a great suggestion but won't work for us. Our back yard is sloped so the only exit out is one sliding glass door onto our deck so there's no way to install one.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

he's home now and is now in pain. seems that the cleaning and closing of the wound caused more pain than the actual injury.  he has had a pain pill and hopefully it will help soon.

he has a drain that will come out friday and is on antibiotics as well.

how pitiful is he???











closer up. i didn't ask and i haven't counted to see how many stitches it needed. quite a few big ones it appears...


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> yeah, i wouldn't do that for several reasons, but one main is that the kids play out there, too.


this was meant to be in reply to the electric fence suggestion by the way.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i feel so bad for dude. and for you, who are his family. hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

he is pitiful right now. he won't lie down. he did that one time in the photo above and he cried so badly. he is just standing with his head hanging down. i keep loving on him but i've got to get the kids to bed now and he is just breaking my heart.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor loveable Dude! That is one nasty gash! I heard the 'roller' type fences work pretty good and are not hard to DYI.........dogs just can't get a grip on a moving object! Also have seen fences with a top piece that slants 'in' works. Good luck finding a solution to his latest antic!


P.S. I think the fence type is called Coyote Roller fencing and there is a DYI site for making one......


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

kukukachoo said:


> he is pitiful right now. he won't lie down. he did that one time in the photo above and he cried so badly. he is just standing with his head hanging down. i keep loving on him but i've got to get the kids to bed now and he is just breaking my heart.


Poor Dude! I hope the pain medication has kicked in by now. If he continues to show signs of being in such pain, I'd call the vet to ask whether the medication dose needs to be adjusted. I hope he has a peaceful night.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Poor Dude! That looks sore :,(. Get well soon big guy!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Poor Dude! I hope the pain medication has kicked in by now. If he continues to show signs of being in such pain, I'd call the vet to ask whether the medication dose needs to be adjusted. I hope he has a peaceful night.


Thanks for your concern and suggestion. He still hasn't relaxed. I finally decided to turn off all the lights and go in my room (which usually signals him to go to the foyer where he prefers to sleep). I came in my room and then just went back out to check on him 5 minutes later and he is still standing there. I sorta forced him to sit and then lie down and sat with him for a few minutes. As soon as I walked away, though, he stood up. He didn't follow me- just stood up. He is still standing there. Looks like I may be sleeping on the couch tonight so I can keep one hand on him so he'll maybe stay lying down.

Plus, I hope he leaves his sutures alone. I didn't mention this yet, but poor guy fell out of my car when I opened up the back hatch. I didn't realize he would still be clumsy.  The vet actually stayed late so I could pick pick him up after hours to allow time wake up more so I thought he was good to go.
Apparently, not though.  He fell, his head hit the ground and his big cone around his neck completely cracked. 

I tried taping it back together, but it so darn huge that he cannot navigate around the house with it and after just a few minutes, the taped repair job was trashed and the cone rendered useless again. 

**sigh**


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...poor fella. It must just break your heart. I hope in a few days it will be much improved. Yeah, if he's still having such a hard time, I'd give the vet a call. He must be somehow able to lie down to rest. What about a small, enclosed pen or crate? Make sure he doesn't mess with that. Sending positive vibes his way.

I think that roller fence idea is fantastic.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

well, I'm set up on the couch now and dude finally is lying down beside me. he tried to do it on his own and cried. it may sound mean, but i finally just had to kinda force him to do it through the pain because the poor guy needs to rest. he had been standing up since we got home at 7:00. 

he's snoring now. took him all of 3 minutes.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear all of this. I sincerely hope DUDE feels better. Maybe you should get another cone, I know wounds are great temptTions and you don't want it to get infected. For what it is worth, my electric fence is a great thing for my two minis. I hope Dude gets a good nights sleep and feels much better in the morning.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww....I know how awful you must feel. I remember when Jose` years ago got patella surgery. It was an awful surgery with a very painful recovery. He had such a hard time and I felt just helpless and so sad for him. He cried and cried in spite of pain meds. But finally, it got better. And your sweet boy will too.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

i'll have to take a picture of the problem area on then fence tomorrow. the fence as a whole isn't the problem. it's just the double-swinging door gate. because the doors swing open and aren't attached to each other (aside from a small little latch), they have a lot of wiggle to them... he knows it is a weak spot. my husband has been adding more and more things to the front of it to try and keep him away from it, but he managed to use some of that stuff to climb up and then chew THROUGH the wood enough, to i guess use it as a step, and then throw himself over. 

so, really if there wasn't 4x4s and benches and other random things piled there to try and deter him- he would not have a way to get up high enough to get over or get injured. it was a catch 22; tried to block him from chewing through the gate and he used our barricade to climb over instead. we just have to figure out a way to replace those two swinging doors with something that closes more tightly so as not to tempt him anymore.

you should see it now though. it is hideous. my husband went out today and nailed boards this way and that. its and eyesore but thank goodness its on OUR side of the fence!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

oh, and yes- i will have to get another cone tomorrow when the vet opens. another reason i am sleeping beside him tonight!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor Dude and poor you. I hope you both have a good rest! 

Wonder if he is like a Dalmatian, they do not like being out by themselves, they basically get separation anxiety. I hope that you guys can get something figured out....this must be very stressful for you and your dh. Good luck!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, poor Dude; you're such a good poodle-mama


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

Poor baby. Hope both of you feel better in the morning. I don't like electric fences. It might keep your dog in, but won't keep others out. 

How about adding another fence section, then add a smaller, more secure gate?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

spookiesmom said:


> Poor baby. Hope both of you feel better in the morning. I don't like electric fences. It might keep your dog in, but won't keep others out.
> 
> How about adding another fence section, then add a smaller, more secure gate?


hmm, only problem is we need a double door (or some kind of large opening) to be able to access our back yard. sometimes we need to get a vehicle back there, for instance when the truck comes to clean the septic tank.

thanks for the well wishes! he is still sawing logs. my husband came home from work about 30 minutes ago and Dude didn't flinch. He's out for the count.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Im so sorry for you both  . I know what you are going thru . On Jan 5 my Sofia tore her lower abdomen going over my fence - a loose strand of barb wire on the topof livestock fence. Her wound looked much worse and they kept her at the pet hospital 5 nights. One of the reasons they kept her so long was because they could not keep her in the cone. The first night she got it off and pulled her drain out and a few stiches. They kept her slightly sedated and then she did not fight it so bad.
I brought her home on Friday and kept the cone on for 2 days. As soon as I left to go to work she would get out of the cone. So she reopened one end of her wound with her licking it. I took her bsck on monday and he had to suture the open place again. I got a cone from the pet supermarket called the comfy cone. I was able to keep her in that a little better but she could still eventually get out of it. 
Up untill a few days ago I had to take her out on a leash EVERY time she went out ! And she started feeling like running and playing like right after the second day. While she had the cone on in the house she would bash the other two dogs with it - scaring my big ole great dane to death. It has been quite the ordeal but she is much better now . She still has what I call a hole but my vet calls a "pocket". I clean it out with an antiseptic wash twice aday.
So I hope your experience with keeping dude quiet and away from his stiches is not to difficult! Maybe your vet will give you some the meds that keep him slightly sedated for the first couple of days. But everyday he will get better. I think it was almost just as bad on me as Sofia because I worried and got kind of stressed out about it. 
I will be praying for you both ! Keep us posted!
Poor


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope you and Dude had a reasonable night - it sounds like you had a horrible day.

Would it be possible to reinforce the edges of the wooden gate with metal, to make them less chewable, and then put in a couple of really hefty ground bolts and a bar across? I also wondered whether making him a fun place in the yard - a sort of den-come-adventure-playground where he could amuse himself for a few minutes, might help to counteract the lure of the great wide world.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Dude's injury. I hope it is getting better and that he isn't in too much pain. Here is a picture of the PVC pipe method that someone referred to in an earlier post. I have also seen where just splitting a large PVC pipe lengthwise and putting it on the top of the fence will keep them from being able to pull themselves over the fence because it is too slippery. Poodle hugs for Dude and for you!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

How is Dude doing this morning? He was on my mind last night, as were you. My heart just broke for the both of you.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks again for everyone's expressions of concern and well wishes. It means a lot. Many of you probably recall all of the experiences we have had dealing with Dude's separation and storm anxieties. You all probably also recall that my husband has much less tolerance for the destruction and stress Dude causes us. Well, this situation is no different. 

While my husband never batted an eye about immediately taking Dude for treatment after we discovered his injury and never once questioned cost or anything (he does have a heart and would never want to see our or any animals in pain), he is now back to his mumbling and grumbling about everything we have had to do to accommodate Dude's behavior. (For those of you who don't know the back story, we were pretty much duped into adopting him without full disclosure of his issues so my husband has a lot of resentment about that).

So, all that to say, that I appreciate having this place to come for support and understanding. Gotta wrap this up now but I'll post later to let you know how his night and day after have been.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear Dude had such a grievous injury. And hope you are okay after the traumatic event? Hope it heals quickly and the pain is manageable asap


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

So, Dude is fortunately feeling a little better today. He hardly slept last night. Every time I would wake up, he was either standing or sitting- awake. I don't think he slept much- if any. Each time he tried to lay down he would yelp and stand back up. It was a sad situation.

This morning he did finally lie down on his own and sleep. I'm sure he must have been exhausted by that point. Hopefully, it also means he was not in as much pain, too. 

Thank goodness for the jumbo crate my poodle forum friends helped me acquire. His "cone" wouldn't fit in anything smaller! I had to crate him for a bit this morning to take kids to school and he was fine. I was so nervous that I would return to find he had messed with the collar and either hurt his mouth or his surgery site. I think he just slept the whole time, thank goodness!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Appreciate the update! I'm glad to hear he got a little rest at least. Hope you can fit in a nap, I'm sure you need it. I wonder if the drains are poking him or the stitches pulling when he tries to lay down and that's what's bothering him? Well, at least he finally managed to. So happy the crate has come in so useful. Hope Dude's recovery goes along with minimal hassle. I can only imagine the stress you're all under. Things should seem brighter as his wound heals. And as you know, we won't give up trying to come up with ideas to help you safeguard your mischievous Houdini!  Feel better Dude, so we all can too!:grouphug:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I think you're right about stitches possibly pulling. The doctor said they had to pull it pretty tight to close because, unfortunately, some of the blood flow to the edges of the tissue had already been compromised since at least 15 hours lapsed from time of injury to surgery.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no, that doesn't sound good. I am so sorry it was a restless night for the both of you. Hopefully tonight will be much much better


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh Dude! Heal up quickly!

I had a spoo grooming client that was always doing that sort of thing!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww, poor thing. Can they adjust his pain meds or maybe try a different one. The Carprofen (generic for Rimadyl) worked really well for Killa when she had her eye out. Or maybe they could give you a tranquilizer for a day or two. We will do that if a pet needs to rest after surgery but they can't. Rest is an important part of healing. I hope he gets better and can get some sleep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw this on facebook, maybe it could work? He sounds determined though..


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Dude, I hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks! he is feeling better. he has had a very restful day today and since very early this morning, he has not cried at all when getting up and down. i'm so relieved. it was awful seeing him not able to rest last night.

another sign of improvement is that the wound has stopped bleeding (the drain was allowing drops of blood to fall here and there until about lunch time today).

it may come as a surprise to you all to hear that dude is actually a very laid back dog under normal circumstances. he's not a jumper, he's not bouncy and he actually isn't even playful. he's just a big snuggle-buddy for the most part! now, he does love to run along side of us if we are running, biking (or sledding as you all recently saw in another thread!) but other than that- he doesn't really play... no ball, or tug or even wrestling with daisy. so anyway, i mention all of this because i am thinking he will be really easy to keep on the "prescribed" restricted activity for 10 days so that's good.

my main concern now is infection. so far, things look great so that's good. it is just so scary to think of all that he could have been exposed to during his cruise around the neighborhood with his belly hanging open!! gah!! i don't even want to think about it!

that's all for now.  night night!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, that's one nasty cut. Ouch to both Dude and your wallet.

Something you might try is getting an invisible fence type system and running the antenna wire along your existing barrier fence. You don't even need to bury it. Just attach the wire to your barrier fence with tie wraps or something: quick and easy setup. The idea isn't to keep him restrained with the electronic fence. The idea is to make it unpleasant for him to get up against the barrier fence long enough to puzzle out how to go over/under/through it.

95% of the time I dislike the idea of people using an electronic fence. I completely agree with the usual arguments against using them (especially as the sole form of fencing): they don't stop predators, a determined dog will run right through them, they give a dog false negative associations with stimulae outside the fence, and so forth. For the other 5% of the situations, however, I think the electronic fence COMBINED WITH A BARRIER FENCE is the lesser of two evils. The greater evil is that the dog will continue escaping until he gets maimed, killed, or passed on to another home.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Dude getting hurt. I'm glad he is feeling better now and I hope he has a quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad the worst is over. We had a English Setter jump between a barb wire fence once and she cut herself the full length of her body ! It was like someone had attempted to skin her ! Anyway, they fixed her right up and with a few weeks rest she was good as new again. Hoping the same for Dude.


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

So sorry to read about Dude.... It's hard sometimes to come up with the right combo of safe and escape proof. When Gabe was younger he would jump our six foot block wall. My husband finally put a inner wall of chicken wire about 3 feet from the outside wall. He could get over the first wall no problem but then there wasn't enough room to run and jump over the outer wall. Now that he's almost nine he's not as interested in escaping any more. It looked horrible but it did the trick. 
I hope Dude is feeling better and you too. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So glad to hear he's feeling better. That sounded so sad...the pain he was in. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

How is Dude today?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> How is Dude today?


Thanks for asking! He has had a good day. I'm letting him be cone-free when Im home and I've only caught him licking one time. 

He is pretty much acting himself and moving with no limitation or signs of pain!

So far, so good!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive been following this with concern and so glad Dude is on the mend!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, my! Poor you, your family and poor DUDE! I am grateful that he has a wonderful poodle mama such as you! Sounds like the worst is over, hope you can both catch up on your rest...you were so good with him! I love to see people loving their poodles...glad that he is getting better...


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll be taking Dude to get his drain out today. Yowch. I can't imagine that will be very pleasant. 

He's been doing great. The only issue we have now is that he still hasn't adjusted to the cone. He doesn't try to get it off or anything, but he hasn't figured out how to adjust for its size when navigating through the house so he is constantly banging in to tables, walls, etc. and it makes me feel so sorry for him. That can't feel good constantly having that thing banging into things and making his head turn and rubbing on his neck. I'll be so glad to be done with it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He'll get use to it in no time I bet. I know...I hate those things. It sure does seem pitiful. But it will keep him from causing damage. I'm so glad to hear he's doing well and healing up.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

kukukachoo said:


> I'll be taking Dude to get his drain out today. Yowch. I can't imagine that will be very pleasant.
> 
> He's been doing great. The only issue we have now is that he still hasn't adjusted to the cone. He doesn't try to get it off or anything, but he hasn't figured out how to adjust for its size when navigating through the house so he is constantly banging in to tables, walls, etc. and it makes me feel so sorry for him. That can't feel good constantly having that thing banging into things and making his head turn and rubbing on his neck. I'll be so glad to be done with it!


I could not tell where the incision is, but could you get a sweater that would cover it....keep him from licking?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

kukukachoo said:


> I'll be taking Dude to get his drain out today. Yowch. I can't imagine that will be very pleasant.
> 
> He's been doing great. The only issue we have now is that he still hasn't adjusted to the cone. He doesn't try to get it off or anything, but he hasn't figured out how to adjust for its size when navigating through the house so he is constantly banging in to tables, walls, etc. and it makes me feel so sorry for him. That can't feel good constantly having that thing banging into things and making his head turn and rubbing on his neck. I'll be so glad to be done with it!


Poor Duke. Luke had the same problem with the cone he was supposed to wear due to a hotspot on his head. We tried different sizes, different types of fasteners, but nothing worked. He just barged ahead and knocked it off over and over. We finally gave up, left it off, and watched him closely. (And, as a nurse, I've seen drains removed--don't think it will be too uncomfortable for your boy.)


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> I could not tell where the incision is, but could you get a sweater that would cover it....keep him from licking?


DUH! Why didn't I think of that? He has a t-shirt I could try and see if it covers it! I may not come down far enough on his belly, but I am definitely going to see.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

kukukachoo said:


> DUH! Why didn't I think of that? He has a t-shirt I could try and see if it covers it! I may not come down far enough on his belly, but I am definitely going to see.


You could do a "teen girl" tshirt style with a man's tshirt.....tie the shirt up on his back with a ponytail tie?


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm so glad Dude is starting to feel better. I have been following your story with your 2 since you first got Dude. I know you have been through a lot (with him in particular).

It's crazy how stoic they can be (and then be complete drama queens about the littlest stuff!) Good for you for handling this so well and keeping it together. 

Halo gave me a scare New Year's Eve. We were more than 1,000 miles from home and she managed to slice open her leg. Big time. I kept it together and got it cleaned and banaged, found an E vet. Handled all of it. Until the vet tech came back into the room and let us know she nicked an artery and they would have to put her under to cauderize it. I kept it together until he left the room and then I just lost it. Lost it. 

Some dogs just never seem to get the cone figured out. My Dane just kept bulldozing until either the cone or the object he was stuck on gave way. I was so glad when it could come off!

I hope your drain removal went well (I'm sure it did) and that you and Dude keep getting much needed rest.


----------

